# Anyone speak Japanese?



## mwd (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm looking for the Japanese translation of "still water" or something to that effect.

I put "still water" into Google translate, and it gave "Mada Mizu", but I'm not sure if that's correct, and it seems quite possible Google thinks I meant the other kind of "still", heh.

Wanted to see if anyone around here actually spoke the language and could confirm.  I want to use it as the name of a ship, as in the MV _Still Water_, except the Japanese equivalent of that.

Thanks.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Sep 30, 2010)

I can tell you that "mada" means something like "not yet", but I'm not sure what the Japanese equivalent of "still water".  Perhaps "seishi"(repose, stillness) might be a good word, although it has alternate meanings that you might not want to suggest.  You might also try "choritsu", which means somthing like "standing still".  Neither of those seem perfect, though.


----------



## Razzazzika (Nov 9, 2010)

まだ水 - I took two levels of japanese in high school, and i've been trying to improve, mada mizu as you have found means sort of .... it's the preposition still or yet.

So an example would be "Are you still drinking that water?" これでもまだ水を買い続けますか？
or "Is the water not cold yet?" まだ水は冷たくない？
that's the best I can give you from that angle, I'll see if I can't dig up a better translation for what you're thinking of, but, like I said, I only took two years.


----------



## Razzazzika (Nov 9, 2010)

don't quote me on this, I did a little bit of digging, and I found something 'close' immovable water or literally 'un-moving' water, futou no mizu 不動の水


----------

